# Bücher????



## Makucken (24 Mai 2015)

Kann man hier eigentlich auch irgendwo Bücher vorstellen, die man gerade liest? Lese selbst gern, würde gern Tipps geben und sehen, was für Tipps kommen.
Danke in die Runde!


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2015)

Suchen hilft 

http://www.celebboard.net/off-topic/250530-lest-ihr-gerade-eure-buchempfehlung.html


----------



## Buterfly (24 Mai 2015)

Und dann gibt's noch diesen Thread:

http://www.celebboard.net/off-topic/161035-eure-buchempfehlungen-und-buchvorstellungen.html


----------

